# mid-ground plants



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

what are some good mid-ground plants that get about 5-6" tall? i have hard water and 2.5wpg.

here is my tank. i have wisteria, rotalia indica, myrio, and red ludwigia in my background level.

then i have tiger lotus, red ozelot sword, crypt wendtii bronze, and aponogeton (hidden behind driftwood) in the mid-ground already. then i have a rapidly-spreading carpet of dwarf hairgrass. oh, and java fern windelov on my driftwood.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

For my midground in my 29 i use a row of Crypt. Wenditii. Do you use Co2?


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

no CO2. i edited my first post so you have a list of all my plants and a pic.

i have sand substrait, no CO2, 2.5wpg, and i have just started dosing flourish excel. i have hard water with lots of minerals (comes out of an aquifer) and plenty of nitrate from the fish, so i didn't think it really necessary to add any other ferts.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anubias, crypts, aponogetons, ludwigia, just about any background plant can be used provided you keep it shorter


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

maybe i'll just let my crypts and aponogeton grow in more. they're pretty hidden right now


----------

